# new toolbar popup



## hoglie (Sep 14, 2006)

I just did the new windows 10 update and now I get a popup in the tool bar saying your location is currently in use. what does this mean?


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

hoglie said:


> I just did the new windows 10 update and now I get a popup in the tool bar saying your location is currently in use. what does this mean?


If you go to Action Center and right click on Location button and go to settings, it explains.


----------

